# Extremly slow grinding



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

I tried many different beans (both darker and lighter roasts) and I never had problem in setting the grinder properly. Until today...

I've been given some beans from southern Italy (Caffè Guglielmo Espresso Classico). They look promising but they tend to clung my grinder (Iberital MC2).

I takes around 3 times more then any other beans I tried to grind a double shoot (16g) and after few grinds (maybe 10 doubles) the grinder get almost completely clung and I need to clean it.

The beans are very dark, kind of glossy and slightly sticky.

Another weird thing is that, compared to other beans, they tend to occupy more volume in the portafilter. I see that because after tamping the usual amount (16g) they puck is actually taller then usual and there is no way to make it thinner (no mater how much I press the tamper). :\

Other problem is the fact that I cannot manage to get the right extraction. I've tried to make the grind finer (making it even slower), a lot finer than any other coffee I tried, but I still get around 30g in the cup in 18s.









Why do you think this is happening?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Could the beans be stale? Greasy and very little crema would indicate this.


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

There is a lot of dark crema, even if the pour is very fast (so possible there is a big percentage of robusta)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Roasted to hell and back too.


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Roasted to hell and back too.


I suspect that. So how should I use them? Just accept that it will be slower to grind them? Wouldn't that damage my grinder?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Put them in the bin.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It's the oils on your beans clogging your grinder up, as you say yourself they are sticky to touch , so imagine what they're doing to your grinder. Do yourself and your gear a favour and buy some nice freshly roasted beans from one of our excellent choice of UK based roasters.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Obnic said:


> Could the beans be stale? Greasy and very little crema would indicate this.


Just because the beans are oily, that doesn't necessarily mean they are stale! I bought some REALLY dark beans from Coffee Compass, they were dark as night, as oily as a mechanic's fingers but fresh as a daisy and delicious - they did bung the old grinder up a bit though!

I roast dark. I mean DARK but try to time my OBJ roasts to be just before the oily stage!

David


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Just because the beans are oily, that doesn't necessarily mean they are stale...


Agreed. It was this plus the fast pour regardless of grind that made me ask. Love Coffee Compass too. Particularly their Mahogany Malabar Hit although it's sometimes just like Hiroshima in a cup toooooooo much.


----------

